# Ultimate Unicorns



## mikedtran (Jun 7, 2017)

Alright we have talked and toyed with this for a bit, but what is your ULTIMATE unicorn. Only one allowed.

Single Bevel Kitaeji Yo-Gyuto (maybe Honyaki if we are really dreaming)


----------



## panda (Jun 7, 2017)

Masamoto HS honyaki


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 7, 2017)

Mine is probably a Gesshin Ginga Western Honyaki


----------



## Don Nguyen (Jun 7, 2017)

Well, I can't choose one, so I'm going to say a collaboration knife between Ian Rogers, Mareko Maumasi, and Andy Billip, my favorite 'new' age makers.


----------



## turbochef422 (Jun 7, 2017)

240 kato dragon


----------



## Anton (Jun 7, 2017)

mikedtran said:


> Alright we have talked and toyed with this for a bit, but what is your ULTIMATE unicorn. Only one allowed.
> 
> Single Bevel Kitaeji Yo-Gyuto (maybe Honyaki if we are really dreaming)



Don't think I can top this one


----------



## Anton (Jun 7, 2017)

Not a Kramer


----------



## K813zra (Jun 7, 2017)

I honestly couldn't say. I don't think that I have tried enough knives to define my taste to the point of making that choice.


----------



## inzite (Jun 7, 2017)

a damascus gyuto made by kiyoshi kato's dad!


----------



## XooMG (Jun 7, 2017)

Dunno. Not necessarily after a special kind of knife, but a perfect execution of certain knives would be welcome.


----------



## Brady686 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ashi honyaki / konosuke blue#2 honyaki.


----------



## valgard (Jun 7, 2017)

don't know, a lot of things I want to try


----------



## jklip13 (Jun 8, 2017)

A Global knife with the blade made by Kato san, kanji on one side, Global logo on the other.


----------



## pleue (Jun 8, 2017)

Burke dragons breath 270 gyuto


----------



## panda (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Godslayer (Jun 8, 2017)

inzite said:


> a damascus gyuto made by kiyoshi kato's dad!



This is pretty fing awesome, in all honesty, 

mine would probably be a Custom Bill Burke, tight knit dragons breath damascus 300mm gyuto with a micheal rader, musk,mammoth and onyx handle in it, with a custom saya from the ginger ninja, multiple damascus pins, dark massacar ebony saya with thin liners of the three above mentioned materials, presented in a custom kiri box, paisley liner, mokume locks x2 and african black wood construction, leather base


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 8, 2017)

Kato Tamahagane gyuto
Heian Okishiba Masakuni yanagiba 
Genkai masakuni Honyaki gyuto


----------



## valgard (Jun 8, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> Kato Tamahagane gyuto
> Heian Okishiba Masakuni yanagiba
> Genkai masakuni Honyaki gyuto



Hey hey, that's cheating Otto, only one. I also have a list :viking:


----------



## panda (Jun 8, 2017)

no one ever follows original post guidelines anyway. for example, someone will say they are looking for a carbon medium flat profile knife and one suggestion will be for a stainless laser and another will be for a fatty with belly..


----------



## valgard (Jun 8, 2017)

panda said:


> no one ever follows original post guidelines. for example, someone will say they are looking for a carbon medium flat profile knife and one suggestion will be for a stainless laser and another will be for a fatty with belly..



you seemed to follow the guidelines of this post pretty closely though :rofl2:


----------



## panda (Jun 8, 2017)

haha, but my second post was clearly a joke, or was it??


----------



## Anton (Jun 8, 2017)

panda said:


>



This Is money
I'll buy you a drink


----------



## Anton (Jun 8, 2017)

panda said:


> haha, but my second post was clearly a joke, or was it??



Nothing is a joke
We just seek to justify who we are...


----------



## Anton (Jun 8, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> Kato Tamahagane gyuto
> Heian Okishiba Masakuni yanagiba
> Genkai masakuni Honyaki gyuto



Solid


----------



## Anton (Jun 8, 2017)

panda said:


> no one ever follows original post guidelines anyway. for example, someone will say they are looking for a carbon medium flat profile knife and one suggestion will be for a stainless laser and another will be for a fatty with belly..



Don't blame the genes
We are animals and want it all


----------



## panda (Jun 8, 2017)

it appears anton has already had a few drinks, i would gladly join for a round or two or ten. sipping some nice rye at the moment. cheers!


----------



## Omega (Jun 8, 2017)

A lightsaber, without a doubt.


----------



## khashy (Jun 8, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> Kato Tamahagane gyuto
> Heian Okishiba Masakuni yanagiba
> Genkai masakuni Honyaki gyuto



+1

If I had to pick one, it'd be Okishiba.


----------



## Omega (Jun 8, 2017)

For serious.. I'd have a hard time picking between-

Kato Tamahagane Honyaki Gyuto
Genkai Masakuni Honyaki Gyuto
Ashi Honyaki gyuto.

The answer changes on the day.. with my love for Kato winning out more lately.


----------



## Jacob_x (Jun 8, 2017)

yeah you've pretty much nailed them for me already - masamoto honyaki, genkai masakuni or his dads honyaki, or if kazuo doi (grandfather) made honyaki, maybe one of them...
Anyone got or used a kazuo doi for that matter?


----------



## Jacob_x (Jun 8, 2017)

Ok I got one... :idea2:
Picture the scene...

A crack-team of Japanese archaeologists get tipped off to a site in the old magical woodlands of Sagami, where recently lots of rusty old metal work has been found. Excitement builds as they dig and discover what looks to be an old blacksmiths site. Experts are called in and it is rumoured to be the final working site of famed swordsmith Masamune. Within the rubble and mess, old broken and rusted swords, one young buck with a brush discovers a small kitchen space... Within, one perfectly preserved kitchen knife, made simply for personal use, by the old master...
:thankyou2:


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 8, 2017)

YASSSS


Jacob_x said:


> Within, one perfectly preserved kitchen knife, made simply for personal use, by the old master...
> :thankyou2:



And YASSSSSSS



Jacob_x said:


> or if kazuo doi (grandfather) made honyaki


----------



## Badgertooth (Jun 8, 2017)

For really reals. If I could get some togo reigou to Kato san & I have an 11kg piece of the Hoba meteorite which in this fantasy gets crafted into the last Damascus cladding he ever does and it kicks out a 270mm gyuto. That'd be me done


----------



## F-Flash (Jun 8, 2017)

Kato tamahagane katana


----------



## cheflivengood (Jun 8, 2017)

Kramer steel and heat treat
Don handle
haburn picks the wood and overall design 
Maumasi Saya and etch treatment
Dalman Grind 
Jon sharpening packaging and letter that pumps up my ego


----------



## KimBronnum (Jun 8, 2017)

panda said:


>



Do you remember the "Hello Shiggy" Shigefusa gyuto with pink Stefan Keller-hello kitty handle bought as a mothers day gift? I don't recall from whom.


----------



## pc9111 (Jun 8, 2017)

Devin Damascus


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 8, 2017)

HHH Blue two san mai w/ stainless damascus cladding.
Tansu Honyaki


----------



## faverodefavero (Dec 14, 2018)

Probably a Nittoho Tamahagane Gyuto made by a registred Katanaka like a sword, kobuse mizu honyaki.


----------



## faverodefavero (Dec 14, 2018)

KimBronnum said:


> Do you remember the "Hello Shiggy" Shigefusa gyuto with pink Stefan Keller-hello kitty handle bought as a mothers day gift? I don't recall from whom.


What??


----------



## faverodefavero (Dec 14, 2018)

Anton said:


> Not a Kramer


Agreed. 100%


----------



## Hanmak17 (Dec 15, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Kato Tamahagane gyuto
> Heian Okishiba Masakuni yanagiba
> Genkai masakuni Honyaki gyuto



LMAO, always cheatin


----------



## Hanmak17 (Dec 15, 2018)

This, because I own it and am realizing I don't think I could ask for more.


----------



## DitmasPork (Dec 15, 2018)

Distinctive, conversation piece, ain't nothing else like it in the knife world!


----------



## faverodefavero (Dec 15, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> Distinctive, conversation piece, ain't nothing else like it in the knife world!


Just PERFECT. Mad R-E-S-P-E-C-T for such an amazing piece of functional art.


----------



## ThaFurnace (Dec 15, 2018)

faverodefavero said:


> Just PERFECT. Mad R-E-S-P-E-C-T for such an amazing piece of functional art.



Can these take me to flavortown?


----------



## faverodefavero (Dec 15, 2018)

ThaFurnace said:


> Can these take me to flavortown?


Only when combined with his “OLD SKOOL” special sauce.


----------



## DitmasPork (Dec 15, 2018)

faverodefavero said:


> Just PERFECT. Mad R-E-S-P-E-C-T for such an amazing piece of functional art.


Best to acquire with the Rachael Ray Pro Knife Sharpener. Yes, may as well sell all your stones now!
https://www.cutleryandmore.com/furi...MI4fKPu7ii3wIVVsDICh1Q-QThEAAYAiAAEgJJ-fD_BwE


----------



## faverodefavero (Dec 15, 2018)

Oh god... No man should be able to yield such a power. HUGE Christmas sharpening stone sale right now. 




DitmasPork said:


> Best to acquire with the Rachael Ray Pro Knife Sharpener. Yes, may as well sell all your stones now!
> https://www.cutleryandmore.com/furi...MI4fKPu7ii3wIVVsDICh1Q-QThEAAYAiAAEgJJ-fD_BwE


----------



## Jville (Dec 15, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> Best to acquire with the Rachael Ray Pro Knife Sharpener. Yes, may as well sell all your stones now!
> https://www.cutleryandmore.com/furi...MI4fKPu7ii3wIVVsDICh1Q-QThEAAYAiAAEgJJ-fD_BwE



Fabtabulous!


----------



## preizzo (Jan 5, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Best to acquire with the Rachael Ray Pro Knife Sharpener. Yes, may as well sell all your stones now!
> Furi Rachael Ray Tech Edge II Pro Sharpening System | Cutlery and More


Oleeeee


----------

